# is bad smelling poop a sign of illness?



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

or no? 

Okay, I know this may seem like a silly question, but peeeeeeeeeeee ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww does Sampson smell after he poops 

Jasmine never had a smelly butt after she pooed 

I can always tell when Sampson just got done taking a poop... because if he walks near me or I end up holding him soon after he "eliminated", he has a smelly butt, and stinks!! My brother even noticed one night when he came to feed him.

Is this normal? I'm just asking because Jazzy's poop never smelled. This is all new to me. It's kind of weird having a new cat, and getting used to the different things they do that your previous cat did not.

Thanks!
Annie


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

It can be due to intestinal parasites. It can also be due to diet.
Since Sampson is new for you, I imagine you took him to a vet and got him all checked out.
Are you feeding him a different food than he was getting in the shelter? That could cause it also, and should go away once he has totally adjusted to a new diet.
All that being said, one of my cats has the most god awful smelling poops in the world. It doesn't linger on her, but if you should happen to walk by the litterbox after her :yikes 

Jennifer


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Jen... no, it's the same food... but the fact that you said parasites scares me 

He did have coccidia at the shelter and round worm, but supposedly it's gone. I adopted him first and brought him back, because he was so sick and pooing blood and lots of diarrhea. They kept him for another 3 weeks and gave him meds, and called me when he was better.

However, I'm thinking darn't that maybe I should bring him in to my vet huh?? I've been watching his poop for diarrhea, and it seems to be pretty solid. Today's poop was long and seemed a "bit" slimy, but certainly not diarrhea.

Uggggggggggggggggggh, I hope he still doesn't have those dang parasites, sigh. Maybe I'll make an appt for him. Thanks.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

My shelter kitty also had VERY smelly poo. I think part of it was just the change in diet, surroundings etc. But, his stool tended to be a little loose. The vet treated him for giardea (no idea how to spell it!) and it all cleared up. He said it rarely shows up on a fecal test so it may be something to ask the vet about.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

jennifer2 said:


> All that being said, one of my cats has the most god awful smelling poops in the world. It doesn't linger on her, but if you should happen to walk by the litterbox after her :yikes


HAHA I feel that pain everyday! Buddy has the most awful smelling poops EVER! When he was really young, I used to wonder how such a big bad smell came out of such a tiny kitten! But the smell doesn't linger on him at all... it's probably a good idea to get Sampson checked out!


----------



## Freds Mom (Jan 9, 2004)

*Stinky Poo*

I find that certain fish flavored foods make for extremely smelly poo. My kitty is healthy but when he eats some of his favorite seafood flavors - P.U. It was the same with my previous kitty.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

hmm my cats poo smells regardless it just fades after a while though


----------

